
Show HN: Snap a photo of your homework and get help - bramgg
https://studyhub.io/
======
ullarah
Not feedback per se, but we have a similar product here in Australia called
YourTutor ([http://www.yourtutor.com.au/](http://www.yourtutor.com.au/)) which
most schools/libraries have on offer. So perhaps you could take on some
similar ideas?

Looks like a great product, having a listing of tutors that would be helping,
and possibly having times when it's available (or is it 24/7?) on the website
may encourage more use.

------
bramgg
To try it out just email me (email in bio) and I can send you free minutes.

Similarly if anyone is in high school or has a child in high school I'll hook
you up with free tutoring, all I want in return is feedback!

